# SQL Parser



## Guest (13. Nov 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem SQL Query Parser in Java. 
Wichtig dabei ist, dass der Parser das Query nicht ausführen soll. 
Es soll lediglich geparst werden, um anschließend zugriff auf die Informationen des Querys zu haben (z.B. Tabelle, Attribute usw).

Ich hab zwar schon gegoogelt, aber die die ich gefunden habe funktionieren entweder nicht mehr oder sind zu complex und bringen viel mehr mit, als ich brauche.
Kennt ihr da vielleicht irgendwelche Parser ?

MFG


----------



## Guest (13. Nov 2008)

Such dir was aus: http://www.antlr.org/grammar/list


----------



## Guest (20. Nov 2008)

Danke für den Link, aber mich erschlägt das ein wenig. Kannst du vielleicht mal ein wenig spezifizieren wo ich wie auf der Seite nen Java SQL Parser finde ?


----------

